# Mini Engines



## flexstar (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a friend who just got a new '07 Mini, and he said it has a Peugot engine.....is this correct? If so I'm curious why BMW does put one of their engines in this machine.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

flexstar said:


> I have a friend who just got a new '07 Mini, and he said it has a Peugot engine.....is this correct? If so I'm curious why BMW does put one of their engines in this machine.


Yep, I heard Peugot. The previous models, (1st gen MINI's), have engines made in Brazil. (I believe).


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

javelina1 said:


> Yep, I heard Peugot. The previous models, (1st gen MINI's), have engines made in Brazil. (I believe).


Correct on both counts. Here's part of a blurb about the engine announcement from a year or so ago:
_Joining forces in the joint venture, the BMW Group and PSA Peugeot Citroen have developed a new family of small petrol engines. These power units featuring the most advanced engine technologies are intended for use in Peugeot and Citroen models as well as future versions of MINI cars._


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

It's a joint development with Peugeot, but Peugeot builds their engines in France, and BMW builds the Mini engines in England. 

Make no mistake, this new Mini engine is very high tech, just like BMW's engines.

The old Mini engine is based off a Dodge Neon engine, or so I heard.


----------



## chazzz (Dec 1, 2006)

Dawg90 said:


> It's a joint development with Peugeot, but Peugeot builds their engines in France, and BMW builds the Mini engines in England.
> 
> Make no mistake, this new Mini engine is very high tech, just like BMW's engines.
> 
> The old Mini engine is based off a Dodge Neon engine, or so I heard.


What year model MINIs using Dodge Neon engine??


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The new engine, imho, feels night and day from the old one.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Never driven an 07, so I can't compare. I've got a 2006 MCS. Love the supercharger whine. 

No "burbble" on the 07"s though. MINI's need to have an exhaust "burbble".


----------



## jog2beach (Aug 12, 2006)

*Design in Bavaria, Parts from France, Assembled in England*

The 2007 engine is really nice - good power even in base and great gas mileage. Evidently, the design work was done in BMW's facilities in Munich with some engineers from the other company participating. I would not worry too much about the outsiders as it seems to be primarily a BMW design. Besides, a bunch of the Airbuses are really nice planes, despite their cross-border heritage (and, yes, I know that one model is late).


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

jog2beach said:


> The 2007 engine is really nice - good power even in base and great gas mileage. Evidently, the design work was done in BMW's facilities in Munich with some engineers from the other company participating. I would not worry too much about the outsiders as it seems to be primarily a BMW design. Besides, a bunch of the Airbuses are really nice planes, despite their cross-border heritage (and, yes, I know that one model is late).


Sorry, I worked for the boys up in Seattle, (777). If it ain't a Boeing, I'm not going.... :rofl:


----------



## Der Abt (May 28, 2004)

BMW worked together with Chrysler when the new Mini first came out.
Now, they are working together with the PSA group (Citroën en Peugeot).
But make no mistake, the role the PSA group will play, will be limited.
BMW will control most of the development.
No engine was ever used from Dodge, that is incorrect information.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

The new mini is fantastic...


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Chimera said:


> The new mini is fantastic...


they all are! I love my 06 MCS! :thumbup:


----------

